# Rockport in October



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

just got back from 3 days fly fishing in Rockport. The weather was perfect, clear sky's, lite winds, and manageable tides.First two days we caught lots(20+) fish a day. They were on the smaller size16-22". But a lot of fun on my 6wt glass rod. Friday we found the big girls. Landed 15 upper to over slot fish on my new 7wt Sage Payload. The fish below is my personal best at 30"+. It's a great time of year to be fishing.
Good luck be safe


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

awesome


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

That is 2cool!!!!!


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Sweet! Congrats on a great week and a beautiful PB.


----------

